# nitrogen rate frequency recommendation



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

This year I'm trying to go with less is more for a strategy and some spoon feeding. In years past I would put down 1# N/M per feeding for 4 feedings a year. This year I'm going for no more than 0.5# N/M for each feeding.

I have not-so-great soil (anywhere from 8-10 CECs) so I'm trying to put down less at each feeding to (1) avoid wasting/leeching N and (2) not push growth too hard and too fast.

Does anyone have any recommendations on the frequency of feeding that I may want to consider? I did my first fertilization just a few weeks ago with Carbon X at 0.48# N/M. Should I feed every 2 weeks at a low rate like this? Does it make sense to go a whole month between?

Interested to hear anyone's thoughts based on similar experience.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I did a reno last fall and I'm trying to get the lawn to thicken up with carbon x at .6lbs of n every 3 weeks. It seems to be working very well and I'm pleased with the results. I heard Matt Martin say that carbon x will last about 7 weeks on the average. Between the carbon x and the feature iron apps I'm doing on my lawn it is very green. My cec for the front lawn is 15.0 and the back is 11.3 and i will be switching to milo when the weather starts getting hot and back to carbon x when it starts to cool down in the fall.


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

Well, I really hope I didn't just OD my lawn on Nitrogen. I've wanted to try the HyR Brix 22-7-7 lawn fertilizer for a while now. I've seen Pete Denny with GCI have a lot of success with it and my father picked me up a bag while driving through OH where you can get it locally. The bag says 1 50lb bag will cover 6,250 sq/ft. Pete has said that is a little high on the N rate so he says it's more like 10M per 50lb. My lawn is just a little over 8M so my app came out to 6.25 lbs of product per 1M, which gave me 1.375 lb of N per 1M. I normally stick to .5 to .75 lb N per 1M with no granular N applied between June and August. Fingers crossed my lawn doesn't turn to dust.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Your cec range is fine. You have plenty of exchange sites in the 8-10 range. Leaching won't be an issue.

Why the reduction in N? What type of coating Does the prill have?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Rile78 said:


> Well, I really hope I didn't just OD my lawn on Nitrogen. I've wanted to try the HyR Brix 22-7-7 lawn fertilizer for a while now. I've seen Pete Denny with GCI have a lot of success with it and my father picked me up a bag while driving through OH where you can get it locally. The bag says 1 50lb bag will cover 6,250 sq/ft. Pete has said that is a little high on the N rate so he says it's more like 10M per 50lb. My lawn is just a little over 8M so my app came out to 6.25 lbs of product per 1M, which gave me 1.375 lb of N per 1M. I normally stick to .5 to .75 lb N per 1M with no granular N applied between June and August. Fingers crossed my lawn doesn't turn to dust.


They market it as slow release so I'm sure you'll be fine. I can't find an actual label online that's legible though.


----------

